# مخرطة cnc للبيع لقطة



## مرعيمرعيمرعي (1 يونيو 2010)

مخرطة cnc ماركة kinon موديل ck6130 بها عيب بسيط في tool changer لم تستخدم والبيع بسبب تصفية المشروع


----------



## ksmksam (2 يونيو 2010)

بامكانك نقل الموضوع الى منتدى ماكنات cnc


----------



## shenebs (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ما هى طريقة الاتصال بكم
م مصطفى


----------



## shenebs (15 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

ماهى مواصفات الماكينه
وما هى المساحه المطلوبه لتثبيتها الحيز التى تحتاج اليه
ما هى الطريقه السهله للتواصل معكم
م مصطفى


----------

